# Formula for buying sterling silver



## joem (Dec 26, 2010)

hello
I there a mathematical formula that I can use to estimate the value if sterling. (similar to the karate gold formula)
Would the other .075 of metal make a difference in the formula for different types of materials used to make up the .075
I would like to get into this buying arena and then make a silver cell to purify the bought sterling and of course make a profit from this activity.


----------



## glondor (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Joe. I use this calculator. It has many good features.

http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=1&Units=gr&Metal=Au&PurityC=.999&Purity=0.999&PrOzt=&CurrencyN=CAD&Markup=0


----------



## joem (Dec 26, 2010)

of course, thanks glondor. I saw this one previously but did not think of it.
Must be the last three days of holidays dulled my memory


----------

